# Help, My Pup Hates Going For Walks.



## JumpingBean (Mar 27, 2013)

Finn loves to be outside and has always done great wearing a harness. Even without a fenced in yard he listens very well and stays near me. But when I try to take him for a short walk around the block he just does not want to go. He walks a few feet then stops and lays down or just stands there. I end up having to tug on the leash to get him to keep up with me (I am not a fast walker at all). I've tried bringing treats with me but it doesn't help.

How can I make walks more enjoyable for Finn so he actually wants to go?


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Lol! I posted a reply to someone else yesterday with exactly the same problem (this seems to be a universal chi thing!) so will copy my post below!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I've been through this with both of mine. What I think is that it's just a fear of the outside world, everything is so big to them. Rolo would shake like a leaf as soon as he realised we were going out. What I did with both of them was carry them for about a week or so until they got used to the whole being outside thing. As Buttons is a winter puppy i shoved him down the front of my coat! Once they gain confidence then I put them down. I found that after a week or so Buttons didn't want to be carried anymore and would struggle to get down. Now he trots along quite happily! The only problem I have now is as Rolo hasn't been neutered he stops every 15 seconds to mark EVERYTHING in the village. And I'm not kidding.....EVERYTHING!! 










Before










After! Lol


And I meant to say as well put her harness on her every time so she associates that with walk time and still gets used to wearing it but carry her. She will soon get fed up and want to get down and explore. Worked for me twice x

I was worried that if I started carrying them they would always want to be carried everywhere but it doesn't seem to work like that. They realise that actually outside isn't so bad after all and then they're off !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow! I have the same problem! Angel is a couch potato! He really doesn't like to go for walks! When he was young, I carried him until we got to a side street with no traffic! He tolerated it. At the park, he walked and sniffed, behaved, pretty much, but again didn't really like it! I used treats to make it exciting and talk happy talk the whole time, but still not really liking it! Then he got to where he would bite me when I put his harness on him if it was walk time or if he even thought it was!

I really want him to love walking! So, I have a new plan for this spring! I am going to take him to the park, just him and me. Sit on a park bench for about 10 minutes or so. I'll have his toys, some treats, and try to make it fun for him! I don't know if it will work, but I've nothing to lose! 

I think part of him not liking walks is because hubby is a couch potato, too and they hang out together a lot!!


----------



## HollyV (Mar 31, 2013)

I have the same problem  especially when there are other dogs around. I am persisting though with treats and picking her up when she refuses to move hopefully she'll get better soon 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JumpingBean (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys.

I'm not sure the reason is that he's scared. He loves to run in circles in the backyard but anywhere else is stop and go. I will try some of things suggested and see if they work. He is still young so maybe he just needs more time in the great outdoors to learn that its not that scary.


----------

